# The Fades



## groundunder (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,has anyone been watching a 'fantasy horror' series on bbc called 'The Fades' ? could anyone tell me where the care home is that they filmed in,and also the disused shopping centre? ta


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah sure


it's a set


----------



## groundunder (Oct 21, 2011)

haha,i figured the shopping centre might be!even the care home?!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about the care home, a hospital on it look familier


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 22, 2011)

It wasn't all on a set guys. Don't watch it myself so can't really comment on the series but found this with google 

some college shooting ?
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/tubetalk/a341369/the-fades-whats-bbc-threes-new-drama-all-about.html

abandoned rail tunnel
http://www.shadowlocked.com/201104201750/news/shooting-today-on-bbcs-the-fades.html

Think most tv and film use exterior sources for filming these daysbeen on 2 sites where films where shot, only findig out later. Its just a matter of searching


----------



## godzilla73 (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually, almost none of it is done on a set at all. The bunker scenes were shot at Paddock, the Alternative cabinet war room at Dollis Hill, which is now mostly run by Sub Brit; as Senor Catford said in a recent email to the SB faithful; 

_A reminder that Paddock will feature in the BBC3 drama 'The Fades' tonight
at 9pm and also in next Wednesdays episode.

If you haven't seen its a rather strange mix of horror, science fiction and
comedy. 

It is an adult drama with bad language, murder, torture, zombies etc. so it
won't be everybody's cup of tea but it will be interesting toe see Paddock
in a new light. I believe one of the undead gets tied to the MDF with lots
of slime flying around.

If nothing else the series has included a number of interesting derelict
buildings including one of the Highgate railway tunnels last week and an
abandoned shopping centre in off the Edgware Road in the first episode.
_

So some Highgate tunnel action as well... I seem to remember some people doing a report on that site a while back 
Godzy


----------

